# gamefisher reels



## chevyjr73 (Sep 26, 2005)

anyone ever heard of a gamefisher reel by sears and roebuck company. a friend of mine gave me one a model tr/41 non levelwind and i can't find any info on it. it's in real good shape so i don't have a clue as to how old it is or anything.
thanks


----------



## hongchoe (Sep 4, 2010)

*tr/41: same as DAIWA SEALINE 27H*

Yes, I aquired one from a yard sale, and it looked just like a DAIWA SEALINE 27H that I had. Since I verified that this to be true. Daiwa made this for Sears in the past.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

The 'Gamefisher' name is any fishing product that is sold by Sears. The product is generally made by a reputable manufacturer who then "co-brands" the reel according to Sears specifications , specifiying the name "Gamefisher". :spam:

Doing a google search, this is a tr /41 . The 'tr' signifies that the reel is a trolling reel , and I would assume that the 41 signifies the model size.

Fishwander


----------

